# New Orient Star diver models announced !



## Eran (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello hello...!

It's been quite a few years since Orient introduced *Star*-badged diver watches, so this is really exciting - today they actually announced two new Orient Star divers - an open heart and a closed dial, with 10 variants altogether!









More details here: https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/08/new-orient-star-divers-announced.html

What do you think?


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

Like the left one.

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## kaos12 (Feb 24, 2014)

I like both but I prefer the blue and black. However, it bugs me that the 9 is missing in place of the open heart. 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm not a fan of crossover hands and once again, Orient is missing something masculine in their design. Not sure what it is but it's never there. To me most Orient watches look like they are for delicate use or delicate wrists. I've been trying to board the Orient train because I know they are a decent watch company but they always miss the mark in one way or another.


----------



## Eran (Mar 12, 2014)

Ticktocker said:


> I'm not a fan of crossover hands and once again, Orient is missing something masculine in their design. Not sure what it is but it's never there. To me most Orient watches look like they are for delicate use or delicate wrists. I've been trying to board the Orient train because I know they are a decent watch company but they always miss the mark in one way or another.


You are right in that these are honestly "desk diving" watches. You'd definitely find a more masculine look in the more professional divers, like the Triton and the now-deceased OSD.


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)

Like the left one too.


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

Wow this is pretty exciting. The blue dial looks like it would be amazing in person, but it looks like it's only offered as a semi skeleton which is a no go for me. Still really excited to see these guys in real pictures and it's awesome to see them doing a new diver in their Orient Star line.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

If the open heart versions were available without the open heart, I may be interested. 
Counterweight side of the hands is far to long. 
Designers that use a 21mm lug width should be tortured. Perhaps forcing them to wear pants and underwear that are too big for a week, and then too small for a week.


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

nello said:


> If the open heart versions were available without the open heart, I may be interested.
> Counterweight side of the hands is far to long.
> Designers that use a 21mm lug width should be tortured. Perhaps forcing them to wear pants and underwear that are too big for a week, and then too small for a week.


Ha, ha, could almost agree with the last couple of lines there ... 43 mm case with 21 mm lugs? Why not 22 mm like the Ray/Mako?

As usual these watches are a perfect example of my love-hate relationship with this, my favourite brand:

NEGATIVES:

Too BIG. Orient, can we have a range of sub-40 mm watches please? My 39 mm Chicane is a keeper, an absolute classic ...

Ridiculously long cross-over tails on the hands.

POSITIVES:

Wonderful colours, the blue-green, the subtle yellow ...

Strong, clear fonts ...

Pill-shaped indices, pretty original ...

Bezel inserts look to be slopping down: always thought of this as a key part of the Mako/Ray appeal.

I'm indifferent to the Open Heart ... but yes, if you design one with, then design another one without.

Keep trying, ORIENT!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

The blue/green face would be beautiful without the open heart. It’s honestly in the "what the heck were they thinking?!!?!" category. And yes, as many have said, the hand design is at least somewhat questionable.


----------



## Meanoldmanning (Dec 12, 2017)

Diver’s 200m printed on the dial of the one on the left suggests ISO compliance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Grrrr 43.2mm wide, 49.2mm long lug-to-lug.

Would love a diver with pr and 42mm size


----------



## Snikerz (Jun 4, 2012)

Wish the non skeleton ones had a shorter lug to lug. Maybe it’ll wear small?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

too big, > 49 and > 51mm lug to lug? that's cray cray.


----------



## AndrewFromTexas (May 16, 2015)

I cannot possibly express how much I dislike power reserve meters on the dial. Put them on the back of the movement (presuming it has a display back, if not then just don't do them) where they belong if you insist on doing them. I do not like them on this watch, I do not like them on the (almost all) F.P. Journe watches that have them, I do not like them on the (almost all) Grand Seiko Spring Drive watches that have them. They're something one would only wish to reference occasionally, once every few days at the most and more likely once every few weeks if the watch is worn regularly, and they take up valuable dial space, making it look cluttered.


----------



## kaos12 (Feb 24, 2014)

nello said:


> If the open heart versions were available without the open heart, I may be interested.
> Counterweight side of the hands is far to long.
> Designers that use a 21mm lug width should be tortured. Perhaps forcing them to wear pants and underwear that are too big for a week, and then too small for a week.


Lmao

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaos12 (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of pr but on the grand seiko they seem to fit the watch. Here it's just a thing I see that doesn't add to the aesthetic of the piece. I could ignore that if it weren't for the missing 9. 

I like the hands and I don't know what's the issue with them. 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Well now.... 

I'd pick the left model. 

I like: size is similar to Triton + sapphire and latest F6 movement w/ 50 hr. reserve. Cool indices. Three colorways, I like the black / yellow model RK-AU0303B on rubber. I'd like to see a better picture of the blue version. And thank the Gods-of-Lugs... 22 mm !!! Un-notched bezel looks like coin-edge. And it is a REAL diver. 

Not so hot: Funky tongue depressor hands w/ WAY to much counterweight length (though the seconds hand is great) 

Right hand model RK-AT010. Not a fan of open heart dials. However, the dial numbers / indices look killer, great colorways, looks like the bezel is solid SS w/ notched grips (bout time Orient), boo hiss on the 21 mm lugs but the lug cut-away is interesting compared to the RK-AU case.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I’m not all that keen on the open heart format but I suppose I could grow to love is so I could have the blue one.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Ooh, hello DP, just reminding me that you’re still around are you?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Semi skeleton diver? Not for me. I’d love for them to bring back the OSD, though.


----------



## Meanoldmanning (Dec 12, 2017)

I use power reserve about as often as I use a day or date complication (rarely). The placement and design on the watch on the left is about as inoffensive as I could hope for. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kaos12 (Feb 24, 2014)

I think the hands on both are the same size but the indices on the blue are longer. This is making them look longer. They could in actuality be longer. 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

The Blue ISO diver looks OK I guess. Dial looks matte in the pictures, which is unfortunate. Needs that pop that all blue orients are known for. Kinda interesting that the press release highlights the hands as having increased volume of lume. Make/Ray/Triton already have great lume, wonder how much of a lume monster these will be.


----------



## Floataround (Jun 25, 2019)

I like the look for sure, but I'm not dropping 800-900 on an orient. I do love the brand; my first auto and first real dress watch was the sun and moon v2 on a leather band. I wore the Kamasu LE on my wedding day, and bought envoys as my groomsmens gifts and a different variation for my officient. 

But one of the reasons I love the brand is because you get so much watch for the money. If I'm spending 800-900 I'm getting into territory where that money is better spent on another brand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Retail price for the ISO diver is 80,000 Yen which in today's exchange rate is about $750. But I already see Japanese retailers listing the watch for 64000-69000 yen which is like ~600-650 USD. And the watch isn't even a week old. As much as I love my Orient Star, nobody should buy them full retail. It's just the nature of the brand, you can always find a discount on them.


----------



## snugged (Sep 28, 2018)

the non skeleton model is really nice in my humble opinion, too bad i will never buy one because of the big size. :/


----------



## sublime213 (Jul 15, 2019)

Love the model on the left, not a huge fan of skeleton on a diver. Will considering getting one for sure.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeez nice models but way too big. Your typical Japanese wouldn't have a wrist that size so they must be targetting the western market. Its not even a sat. diver.

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I have no problem with the size, they're about the perfect size for my tastes in a diver. I don't see the need for an open-heart on a diver though, but that's not necessarily a deal-breaker. 

The real question is, how would it match up to my OSD300, with which I am very impressed?? It's currently my only Orient, and I might not get another until I find one that I like as much.


----------



## Viper98912 (Feb 27, 2018)

Very cool indeed. There's a black PVD version that would look awesome with a light brown leather strap (although not exactly with a diver bezel...)


----------



## mwfchai (Dec 20, 2018)

Any idea if it has solid end links?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

I like the one on the left a lot.

Funny to see how much opinions can vary in the thread.

Taking it in, like, 'in overview' I see a beautifully cohesive whole design. Sort of 'zooming in' on specifics I can see that it is because of how the dial and bezel insert both share the pill shaped markers, the hands shape ties right in with them too, as do the rounded corners of the bezel triangle. Even the font of the yellow writing on the dial matches those little design cues. You could maybe also say that the curvature of the case and lugs tie in with the whole aesthetic, as well. The crossing counterbalance areas of the hands, I actually like as well. There's a tasteful mix of 'vintage inspired' and playful, 'unserious' post-modern going on (if you're prepared to risk over analysing and sounding like a bit of a tit when you say it, that is). It actually all comes together to look like a bit of a minor classic, I think. The designers have made it look as if their job was quite easy but I bet it was actually quite difficult to pull all of that off. 

Is that bezel insert matt brushed ceramic? If so: brilliant. I really like the yellow/ black combination. I liked it back on one of the Seiko Samurai models but this is much better; bolder and more contrasting but without too much of it about, as the font lines and marker printing are all pretty thin. I never thought I'd like anything gold on a watch but if the 'frames' of the hands and the surrounds of the markers are gold, it's small, fine and subtle enough to actually look amazing along with the yellow in the colour scheme.

Unguarded big crown is quite reminiscent of a 62MAS, which I've liked since I first saw it. It's a neat little design idea to 'take influence from' and include.

I like 21mm straps. I think 20's are quite narrow and 22's are quite fat.

I think it's a winner. 

Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

mwfchai said:


> Any idea if it has solid end links?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Most likely.


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

Cannot understand why do they have aluminum bezel. It scratches so easily.


----------



## Viper98912 (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm personally a larger watch kinda person (43 mm is the sweet spot), so hopefully this means that new Star-labeled Orients will be coming in larger sizes in the future.


----------



## monstrp85 (May 31, 2019)

like how they hide or blend the power meter in the black dial. IMO looks way better than highlighting the meter with a different color.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Went to an AD and tried two.














I like the Gilt one.


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

I like the one on the left also …


----------



## ClarenceJ (May 30, 2016)

The one on the left looks fantastic. Glad that Orient are releasing more watches under their Orient Star line. I think it's a good step up from the regular Orient line, and I have been happy with the fit and finish/quality control of the watches within the Star line.


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

got the combo. ;-)


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

jarod99 said:


> got the combo. ;-)


Limited Edition.

Whats the case back looks like?
And is it numbered.


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

Similar to this and numbered XXXX/1200.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

jarod99 said:


> Similar to this and numbered XXXX/1200.


I pull the trigger and got one too. Will pick it up later at the AD.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

How about the lume?

I guess that for the price you'd get a significant amount of lume paint


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Got it and resized. This LE variant looks good. 
I now have 2, both blue.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

lvt said:


> How about the lume?
> 
> I guess that for the price you'd get a significant amount of lume paint


Here is a lume shot.
I think it is comparable to Seikos.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Bakulimaw said:


> Here is a lume shot.
> I think it is comparable to Seikos.
> 
> View attachment 14712509


Thanks for the pic.

Definitely better than I've imagined.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks for the great pics. Just noticed, the hands and indices are a matte finish gilt? Looks that way in the pics. If so, a bit different from previous OS divers.


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

If they do a White Dial I'm IN !!!!


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Thanks for the great pics. Just noticed, the hands and indices are a matte finish gilt? Looks that way in the pics. If so, a bit different from previous OS divers.


Yes, they are. I guess they matched this with the brushed steel case.


----------



## kaos12 (Feb 24, 2014)

lvt said:


> Thanks for the pic.
> 
> Definitely better than I've imagined.


Damn, that's sexy.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Floataround said:


> I like the look for sure, but I'm not dropping 800-900 on an orient. I do love the brand; my first auto and first real dress watch was the sun and moon v2 on a leather band. I wore the Kamasu LE on my wedding day, and bought envoys as my groomsmens gifts and a different variation for my officient.
> 
> But one of the reasons I love the brand is because you get so much watch for the money. If I'm spending 800-900 I'm getting into territory where that money is better spent on another brand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chances are the Orient-Star would be as good, or better built, than many of the other watches in the 800 USD price range. But I guess non-seasoned WUS folk are more impressed by brandname than actual quality. ;-)

Plus those prices are MSRP (?) - actual prices will be less.


----------



## daniel954 (Jul 16, 2019)

Ooohhhhh! Me like!

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

please show me your threaded tube


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

Pretty tacky if you ask me. Way over the top.


----------



## maxolina (Jan 30, 2020)

What's the price of these? I can't find it anywhere...


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

New color variants.









https://www.orient-watch.jp/orientstar/prod_diver.php


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Saw them at the Inhorgenta in Munich some weeks ago.

























Unfortunately no repetition in Basel this year.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

maxolina said:


> What's the price of these? I can't find it anywhere...


It's the announcement of "Coming Soon" not "Available Now".


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what justifies the price of $ 700 - 800 for these?

I am asking bcz I cannot tell from their specs what makes them cost approx. 2X more than your average Turtle.
Is it something about the movement?
Or their supa sexy looks?

I ain't sayin' they're not worth it, I just don't know what makes them $800 material.


----------



## jay3429 (Mar 11, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> Can anyone tell me what justifies the price of $ 700 - 800 for these?
> 
> I am asking bcz I cannot tell from their specs what makes them cost approx. 2X more than your average Turtle.
> Is it something about the movement?
> ...


The Turtle is a great watch, I've owned several throughout the years. However, the Orient Star Diver has a power reserve indicator, sapphire crystal, superior movement (lower variation spec. range and longer power reserve), overall better build quality/case finishing, and its also made in Japan (not that there are turtles that aren't, but from my experience, they tend to command a higher price). By the way, the recently upgraded "King Turtle" variant's market price is $625 but the only changes are a ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal (w/cyclops). Furthermore, Orient Stars or even Orients are generally sold at well below their MSRP, just like their Seiko brethren.


----------



## jay3429 (Mar 11, 2009)

double posted due to page reload issue.


----------



## TickTopia (Mar 10, 2016)

They're both nice pieces. The blue variant would be my pick. But I won't be reaching for my wallet until they remove the open-heart. Not sure why anyone would want that on a dive watch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Thx for answering. :-!

But --- talking to myself here -- I'm still not entirely convinced, bcz ...
things like "fit n finish" -- I've never had any noticeably bad "f & f" on any of my watches, 
even on the lowliest Seikos, to insist on $300 worth of upgrade.

Better movement? Maybe a little?
And how much more can a sapphire be?

I am sure ORIENT have their reasons tho. If they can sell them for that much, why not, right?
I'd sure snap one up if under 350.



jay3429 said:


> The Turtle is a great watch, I've owned several throughout the years. However, the Orient Star Diver has a power reserve indicator, sapphire crystal, superior movement (lower variation spec. range and longer power reserve), overall better build quality/case finishing, and its also made in Japan (not that there are turtles that aren't, but from my experience, they tend to command a higher price). By the way, the recently upgraded "King Turtle" variant's market price is $625 but the only changes are a ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal (w/cyclops). Furthermore, Orient Stars or even Orients are generally sold at well below their MSRP, just like their Seiko brethren.


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

Bakulimaw said:


> View attachment 14712503
> 
> Got it and resized. This LE variant looks good.
> I now have 2, both blue.


nice watch, im interested also in this new orient, does it wear big? have you tried to measure the case size using caliper? i read somewhere the actual size is below 43 at their caliper


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Can anyone tell me what justifies the price of $ 700 - 800 for these?
> 
> I am asking bcz I cannot tell from their specs what makes them cost approx. 2X more than your average Turtle.
> Is it something about the movement?
> ...


About the same reason why Seiko modern 62MAS (i.e. SBDC053, 051, etc) costs about the same price range. What makes those cost more than yer average turtle or samurai?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

arislan said:


> Chronopolis said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell me what justifies the price of $ 700 - 800 for these?
> ...


SBDC models: Upgraded movement, milled clasp, better bracelet, and zaratsu finishing accents. Not making a judgement call on whether or not it is worth it, just saying there are big differences.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

arislan said:


> About the same reason why Seiko modern 62MAS (i.e. SBDC053, 051, etc) costs about the same price range. What makes those cost more than yer average turtle or samurai?





Mr.Jones82 said:


> MM200: Upgraded movement, milled clasp, better bracelet, and zaratsu finishing accents. Not making a judgement call on whether or not it is worth it, just saying there are big differences.


I'd really have to do a side by side comparison for me to see / feel the difference.

Sometimes, the watch biz is a bit like the hi-fi biz.
Even if the specs / numbers are objectively better, it all comes down to "Can *I* _hear _the difference?"


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

got to catch them all! ;-)


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Nice array of OS divers Jerrod.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dayum !!
They sho do look good tho


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Impressive collection @jarod99! What is your impression of the newer green dial variant?


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

tsteph12 said:


> Impressive collection @jarod99! What is your impression of the newer green dial variant?


Green is the hottest color at the moment and it looks great with the gold accents.


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

double post. sorry!


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I'd really have to do a side by side comparison for me to see / feel the difference.
> 
> Sometimes, the watch biz is a bit like the hi-fi biz.
> Even if the specs / numbers are objectively better, it all comes down to "Can *I* _hear _the difference?"


Oh yea that's why we buy and flip... unless you have a boutique nearby.

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I ordered the blue the other day. I think it's a fair deal for around 500.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Great looking OS. I'm holding out for the new regular Orient diver. Eran noted it in a recent blog post and JapanOnline had it on pre-order, started shipping today. 

BTW, post some wrist shots when it arrives, there haven't been nearly enough pics of the new OS divers posted.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Great looking OS. I'm holding out for the new regular Orient diver. Eran noted it in a recent blog post and JapanOnline had it on pre-order, started shipping today.
> BTW, post some wrist shots when it arrives, there haven't been nearly enough pics of the new OS divers posted.


Looks like I might have it in 2-3 days. I'll do a bunch of pics and my impressions as soon as I can.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's the blue AU0302L in person, feels good to have an OS in the collection again:

































































I know people say it all the time but it feels quality at just a tad under 200gm with 2 links removed. For comparison purposes, we're talking about the same weight class as a Seiko Sumo / MM300 or Helm Khuraburi / Vanuatu.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Great looking OS, certainly a look of it's own, just a bit disappointed the P.R. hand is not lumed. I'll stay tuned for your impressions and review.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Congratulations. Looks to fit your wrist perfectly and blue is a great choice.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Great looking OS, certainly a look of it's own, just a bit disappointed the P.R. hand is not lumed. I'll stay tuned for your impressions and review.


I wasn't planning on doing a review but I'll mention a few things anyhow.

I personally like the rounded handset design and how they match up to the hour markers and bezel markers. It's like a subdued dress diver with almost every surface brushed and a matte finish on the insert. Speaking of the bezel, it's not very grippy and the action isn't as good as other divers I've owned. It has a quiet dull sounding click and has a tiny amount of play. The insert is not ceramic or sapphire so won't have that scratch protection, but sometimes I don't like the blingy, reflective look. 
Yes, no lume on the power reserve hand but that doesn't bother me. Wind it up before bedtime and unless you sleep for 2 days straight you'll be OK. 
Bracelet is smooth and comfy. Roughly 3mm thick, pins, has 4 micro adjustments and one of those fold out extensions.
Prices are all over the place. At around the 500 mark it's reasonable imo. Some sellers are in the 600's or 700's and personally I'd pass at that price.

It's too early to tell how I'll feel about it long term, but at the moment I'm thoroughly enjoying it. If I'm still enamored with it down the road, and if prices come down further, I'd consider the green gilt model, and why not, maybe one of the semi-skeleton divers too.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Fergfour said:


> I wasn't planning on doing a review but I'll mention a few things anyhow.
> 
> I personally like the rounded handset design and how they match up to the hour markers and bezel markers. It's like a subdued dress diver with almost every surface brushed and a matte finish on the insert. Speaking of the bezel, it's not very grippy and the action isn't as good as other divers I've owned. It has a quiet dull sounding click and has a tiny amount of play. The insert is not ceramic or sapphire so won't have that scratch protection, but sometimes I don't like the blingy, reflective look.
> Yes, no lume on the power reserve hand but that doesn't bother me. Wind it up before bedtime and unless you sleep for 2 days straight you'll be OK.
> ...


Fergfour,
Was curious if you still had the watch and, if so, is it seeing some wrist time?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Nope, sold it last week Worker. Nothing wrong with it really, it would make a nice daily wearer. I just have others that see more wrist time and plus another piece showed up that I wanted more so, 1 in 1 out.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Fergfour said:


> Nope, sold it last week Worker. Nothing wrong with it really, it would make a nice daily wearer. I just have others that see more wrist time and plus another piece showed up that I wanted more so, 1 in 1 out.


Understood. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrG (Mar 24, 2009)

Worker said:


> Understood. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also have the Orient Star Diver along with Ray II, Triton (both blue), SKX009, and SKX031. And, I have no intention to sell it. It is so unique/different compared to others. I had SPB077 in mind until I found Orient Star Diver. I am glad I did not buy SPB077 before that.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Does anyone have photos of the dive extension? It appears it may interfere with bracelet articulation. If so, is it removable or part of the clasp?


----------



## MrG (Mar 24, 2009)

Thirdgenbird said:


> Does anyone have photos of the dive extension? It appears it may interfere with bracelet articulation. If so, is it removable or part of the clasp?


Clasp and extension are attached to bracelet with spring bars and can be removed together. But clasp and extension cannot be separated, at least easily.


----------

